# $50 of Stream (or anything) @ Best Buy....



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

...with a Mastercard and this coupon: http://image.emailinfo2.bestbuy.com/lib/fef41d77766c04/m/43/13729-2_MasterCardPromo_Coupon_final.pdf

its a $50 off of $100 or more when you use the coupon and a mastercard. so you can use it on anything that is not in the fine print.

got it from here: http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/881...d:+SlickdealsnetFP+(SlickDeals.net+Frontpage)

the best buy sales idiots refused to take it because they said it was fake, its not from best buy (although its from bestbuy.com), they've never seen it, you know the drill. so i went to the store manager and he rung it up the right way.

got the tivo stream for $85.


----------



## JFalc (May 3, 2005)

Worked for me like a charm.

I brought the item to checkout....The coupon scanned and viola, $50 less.

No manager..no hassles.

I was coming to post here about it and saw someone else did. Get to Bestbuy with this coupon if you are interested.

-John


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Awesome, thanks for the link.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Paid $85.09 out the door after the $50 off $100. Very nice deal. Used my Mastercard debit card and it worked as well. The CSR had to ask his manager how to properly apply the coupon but its legit.


----------



## expmag (Dec 12, 2004)

$79.99 for the stream in tax free Delaware. There was a big sign by the register with a correction saying that the coupon was good only January 21. Glad I drove out there tonight.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I had a feeling I posted in the wrong forum this morning


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

well, it was apparently a clusterf*ck like i experienced. Best Buy changed the expiration date, added new restrictions, called people liars.

http://consumerist.com/2013/01/22/b...oupon-on-internet-forgets-how-internet-works/

http://forums.bestbuy.com/t5/Best-B...s/50-MasterCard-Coupon-Correction/td-p/652207



> $50 MasterCard Coupon Correction [ Edited ]
> Options
> yesterday - last edited yesterday
> 
> ...


Glad i jumped on it and argued, it got me an $85 tivo stream


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Aero 1 said:


> well, it was apparently a clusterf*ck like i experienced. Best Buy changed the expiration date, added new restrictions, called people liars.
> 
> http://consumerist.com/2013/01/22/b...oupon-on-internet-forgets-how-internet-works/
> 
> ...


wow, I'm glad I did it also! however my experience was painless, they just scanned the coupon in and away I went with an $85 Tivo Stream.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Coupon was denied today. I didn't have time to go to Best Buy yesterday.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Arcady said:


> Coupon was denied today. I didn't have time to go to Best Buy yesterday.


Best buy sucks. Not going there ever again.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I even have a Best Buy MasterCard. They still wouldn't take the coupon.

Whatever. They changed the annual fee to $79, so I'm going to pay off the card and close it. I do 99% of my shopping on Amazon anyway.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

get an amazon card and you'll get 3% back at Amazon.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I just got one of those. $0 annual fee and a $30 Amazon gift card after first purchase. Bye-bye Best Buy!


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

magnus said:


> Best buy sucks. Not going there ever again.


Yes, instead, go to the other electronic B&M stores left in existence.

The coupon problem was a Mastercard International problem. They setup the coupon, customized it for BBY and released it without the correct restrictions.

You know, sometimes mistakes happen. I asked on 1/22 about it, was very nice and they overrode the price to match the coupon for a Tivo Premiere4

BTW, Premiere4 units at BBY right now are $199


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I used the coupon on January 21 and my girlfriend was going to use one on January 22 but a big sign stating the promotion was over and apologizing for any inconvenience greeted us at the door. It was still a nice deal and I can't imagine complaining about what happened. I suspected the deal wouldn't last long so I was at Best Buy early on the 21st.


----------



## smc03 (Sep 8, 2012)

sorry i missed this one. been wanting to pick up a stream.


----------

